# Any forum love gor a Dundonald outing late October.....?



## Val (Sep 2, 2017)

Hi all, any interest in a Dundonald meet late October? If so I'll do some spade work


----------



## FairwayDodger (Sep 2, 2017)

Date permitting, I'd be there!


----------



## patricks148 (Sep 2, 2017)

would depend on date and my mates availability for WG the day before or after


----------



## HDID Kenny (Sep 2, 2017)

Me and a +1 would be interested Val


----------



## Jungle (Sep 2, 2017)

Date permitting, I would be up for dundonald. 

Could have a +1 as well.


----------



## davemc1 (Sep 2, 2017)

I reckon I'd play. 

Only if Glyn doesn't incorporate it in the Turnberry trip though. Don't think I'd play it twice in such a short space of time.


----------



## Hobbit (Sep 2, 2017)

Date dependent. We're in Spain the 3rd week.


----------



## ger147 (Sep 2, 2017)

Depending on the date, I would be interested.


----------



## HowlingGale (Sep 2, 2017)

Yeah, date dependent I'd be up for it. October's busy though. School hols then a trip to Machrihanish on the last weekend.


----------



## Val (Sep 2, 2017)

I'll make some enquiries and see what's we can get and advise shortly


----------



## NWJocko (Sep 2, 2017)

I could be interested in a game there, loved the look of it at the Scottish Open :thup:


----------



## Owen_Thomas_14 (Sep 3, 2017)

Im keen for this! Could possibly get another 2 or 3 to come along too


----------



## Jimaroid (Sep 3, 2017)

Might be tricky for me but will keep an eye on the dates.


----------



## Farneyman (Sep 3, 2017)

Hi Val

Up for this depending on usual dates etc.

Don't forget South Ayrshire schools finish up Friday 13th for a week.


----------



## williamalex1 (Sep 3, 2017)

If i survive that long, then mibbies aye if it's a stableford comp, the weather 4 cast is reasonable and the proposed relaxed bunker rules are implemented :rofl:.  [ only joking ].
 Providing  Ger147  can be my chauffeur. :thup:


----------



## jpxpro (Sep 4, 2017)

I could be persuaded, was meant to play after Scottish open but injury scuppered that


----------



## rosecott (Sep 4, 2017)

williamalex1 said:



			If i survive that long, then mibbies aye if it's a stableford comp, the weather 4 cast is reasonable and the proposed relaxed bunker rules are implemented :rofl:.  [ only joking ].
 Providing  Ger147  can be my chauffeur. :thup:
		
Click to expand...

If this old sod is up for it, I might just combine it with a trip to the home of golf.


----------



## williamalex1 (Sep 4, 2017)

rosecott said:



			If this old sod is up for it, I might just combine it with a trip to the home of golf.
		
Click to expand...

Good idea Jim, we could share a buggy, and maybe a brandy or 2 :cheers:


----------



## Val (Sep 4, 2017)

I have an update, the green fee is Â£70pp for both the 22nd and 29th October. I have to say that I find that a bit rich for what is effectively the start of the winter season so I'll not be pursuing either of those dates.

Sunday 5th November is Â£50 a head of that is of interest. 3 tee times are currently available from 10am till 10.20am.

Please advise soonest, payment upfront is required.


----------



## Jacko_G (Sep 4, 2017)

Greens are absolutely lightning quick at present.


----------



## Owen_Thomas_14 (Sep 5, 2017)

Val said:



			I have an update, the green fee is Â£70pp for both the 22nd and 29th October. I have to say that I find that a bit rich for what is effectively the start of the winter season so I'll not be pursuing either of those dates.

Sunday 5th November is Â£50 a head of that is of interest. 3 tee times are currently available from 10am till 10.20am.

Please advise soonest, payment upfront is required.
		
Click to expand...

I'd be keen for the 5th November


----------



## ger147 (Sep 5, 2017)

Will it be on mats by November?


----------



## Val (Sep 5, 2017)

ger147 said:



			Will it be on mats by November?
		
Click to expand...

I'll double check but I'm certain they don't go on mats


----------



## Jacko_G (Sep 5, 2017)

Mats are not used at Dundonald, so try not to take any divots please. Although at present I play most of my approach shots from the semi or wider!!!


----------



## Crazyface (Sep 5, 2017)

Jacko_G said:



			Mats are not used at Dundonald, so try not to take any divots please. Although at present I play most of my approach shots from the semi or wider!!!
		
Click to expand...

Use lift and place everywhere in winter. Protects the course.


----------



## williamalex1 (Sep 5, 2017)

Sorry Martin but i'll be in Tenerife in November, hope you guys have a great day :thup:


----------



## Val (Sep 7, 2017)

24 hours and 2 posts. Safe to knock this on the head I assume?


----------



## FairwayDodger (Sep 7, 2017)

Sorry missed this yesterday. 5th is good for me if it goes ahead. Agree that Â£70 for the week before is too steep.


----------



## patricks148 (Sep 7, 2017)

TBH Â£50 is a bit steep for winter, but will keep in mind


----------



## HowlingGale (Sep 7, 2017)

Not sure how I missed this yesterday. Think Â£50 is too much for a winter rate. Pretty sure the bogside winter rate is something like Â£30.


----------



## Val (Sep 7, 2017)

HowlingGale said:



			Not sure how I missed this yesterday. Think Â£50 is too much for a winter rate. Pretty sure the bogside winter rate is something like Â£30.
		
Click to expand...

I agree it's a tad rich I agree but comparing Bogside to Dundonald though?


----------



## HowlingGale (Sep 7, 2017)

Val said:



			I agree it's a tad rich I agree but comparing Bogside to Dundonald though?
		
Click to expand...

Is Dundonald in twice as good a state in Winter? Not played either in winter so can't comment but just making a general observation that there will be better value elsewhere around that time of year. I enjoyed bogside just as much as Dundonald when I played them. Not sure there was that much difference in quality.


----------



## fourdoors (Sep 7, 2017)

I think Dundonald is more than twice the course Bogside is. Bit I agree 50 for a winter game is rather excessive.


----------



## Jacko_G (Sep 8, 2017)

Glasgow Gailes next door is Â£45 winter rate so I'd suggest Â£50 is a fair price. 

Would also agree that Â£50 is steep for essentially winter golf but it's always the full course. No mats, winter greens, no taking the ball to the semi rough.

Comparing Dundonald to Bogside is like comparing a Ford Focus to a 5 series BMW.


----------



## HowlingGale (Sep 8, 2017)

When I played bogside it was immaculate, quirky and a truly enjoyable day. When I played Dundonald it was immaculate in parts (think it was 3 greens that were on temps- can't quite remember), so perhaps distorting my view of things. Played both once each and from what I've seen I'd rather play Bogside for about half the price. Anyway it's not my outing and it's being taken off topic.


----------



## Val (Sep 8, 2017)

Guys, I'm going to sack this. Thanks for the interest.


----------

